# Music to post or not to post



## happyearthhomes (Feb 26, 2013)

So i had made friends with this guy Troy out at the slabs like two years ago or so. He sang this incredibly funny song at the range that he wrote. My girl recorded it on her phone as he performed in a public place. Would it be wrong of me to put it on the web without his permission? I wasn't super close with him and we lost contact after he left the slabs. I've always wanted to share this hilarious song with other people. But I'd like to protect his creative ownership of it.


----------



## sucio (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah that's kinda a tough one. I know I wouldn't want someone posting video of me online without my knowing it. But some people don't care and enjoy being all over the web. Did he know you were filming? If so did he seem cool with it? I don't know what serious ramifications could come from posting it besides like guilty conscious but I'm not sure. Sorry, wish I could have answered your question better


----------

